# Lazell's



## capsoda (Jan 25, 2006)

This is a Lazell's Perfumes, New York bottle that my wife dug in a small dump. The bottle and ground stopper were seperated but together in the bottom of the hole. 

 She loves little bottles and has a pile of them.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 25, 2006)

Speaking of piles and perfumes...
 I think I promised to post photos of some of my wife's perfumes bottles a while back but never got around to it. So here are some photos of a few of her bottles....
 perfumes...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 25, 2006)

...some more perfumes...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 25, 2006)

...yet more perfumes...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 25, 2006)

...too many perfumes i think...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 25, 2006)

...for those out there tired of perfumes, some perfume go-withs. Perfume corkscrews.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is a small portion of  my wifes other perfumes.
 Now look what you've done Matt, She didn't even know about perfume go withs.[]
 She let me leave my 1870 milkglass lamp in to keep me from whining.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 25, 2006)

Colognes, perfumes and nail polish.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 25, 2006)

Florida Water and extras.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 25, 2006)

Her favorite. This little dice bottle is not even an inch square and prices out at $55.The number dot were red or black enamel on these, unfortunetly they don't do well underground.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 25, 2006)

Fortunately most perfumes are still pretty inexpensive to buy.
 I'm glad my wife doesnt collect bitters or historic flasks.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 25, 2006)

All I have is a bottle of toilet water... I supplied the bottle and my wife filled it with water from the toilet... 

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 25, 2006)

I know what you mean. There seems to be many more perfumes. We would be really poor.LoL  I think I'm done in when I relinquish the computer to her Ebay search. LoL

 Your wife has a nice collection, Matt. Thanks for sharing.

 Here is her only milkglass perfume. It's a C.W.Laird Perfumers, New York.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Warren.

 Here's a cute little perfume vial I dug. It has 4 sets of cobalt and white stripes lenthwise and the ground glass stopper was still in it. Guess it's a nailsea type bottle, probably English or French. Thought it was neat.

 Cliff


----------



## David E (Jan 26, 2006)

More perfume


----------



## capsoda (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Cliff, Cindy has one like that still full and with the same stopper but no stripes.Cool.

 Hey David, Nice masters man.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Warren,

 I have only seen a few of the striped ones in antique shops and they were pricy. As I recall $100+  guess they are pretty scarce perfumes.

 Cliff


----------

